# Stihl fcs-km



## Highdesignfool (May 17, 2016)

I was in the Stihl dealer today and noticed the straight edger attachment for the Stihl Kombi system is re-designed. I have the old one and my only complaint is it's quite heavy. The old one is really robust but maybe the new model is better.










Has anyone tried the new fcs-Km?
It's the straight shaft with the orange guard.


----------



## sawfun (May 17, 2016)

The top one looks much stronger. That exposed white plastic looking piece on the bottom picture looks like a bad idea, at least from the picture shown,


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 17, 2016)

sawfun said:


> The top one looks much stronger. That exposed white plastic looking piece on the bottom picture looks like a bad idea, at least from the picture shown,


Yeah, neither of them are plastic. Maybe magnesium but probably an aluminum alloy. My question is why was there a change made? Is the new one cheaper to build? Or is there an improvement? I don't like how Stihl calls them both FCS-KM


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 17, 2016)

Checked on Stihl's website and an old catalog from 2013 and they both call out the weight at 5.7lbs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (May 18, 2016)

The weight of all the new series fcs, fcs-km, fc 95, fc 110 is reduced by 200g and the new edger series has a new gearbox with new design. This change was made in november 2014.


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 18, 2016)

Is the new gearbox a big improvement?


----------

